# How long does it take until a hedgie is fully grown?



## MusicalHedgie921 (Mar 14, 2017)

I read somewhere that a hedgie is fully grown at six months and another one said at three. Neither really seem accurate and now I'm curious to know the truth.:-D Can any of you help me with this? Thank you!!! <3


----------



## MusicalHedgie921 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, and I do mean length and width if that information is possible.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They are considered adults at six months but can still fill out a bit after that.


----------



## MusicalHedgie921 (Mar 14, 2017)

Great, thank you!!!


----------

